# Minecraft Animal Crossing Mod



## Omeros

This has probably been posted, but I haven't been here for years and the search results told me otherwise.

http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/45139-64x17-02animal-crafting-beta/

It's actually quite legit.


----------



## «Jack»

That's not a mod, it's a texture pack.


----------



## MasterC

There is a mod that is based off Animal Crossing that goes well with the texture pack.What it does is to give it an Animal crossing format with the rotating world as you move.

Video:

[video]http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?v=UF092UDZpYU[/video]
http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?v=UF092UDZpYU


----------



## Omeros

?Jack? said:


> That's not a mod, it's a texture pack.


 
Oh semanticssss. :/

And MasterC, your videos didn't work for me for whatever reason. :s


----------



## Mino

MasterC said:


> There is a mod that is based off Animal Crossing that goes well with the texture pack.What it does is to give it an Animal crossing format with the rotating world as you move.
> 
> Video:
> 
> [video]http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?v=UF092UDZpYU[/video]
> http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?v=UF092UDZpYU


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF092UDZpYU

Fixed.

Also, I'm pretty sure that world-bending mod has been around for a while.  I don't think it was made specifically for the AC effect.  And if it was, it does a pretty bad job of it.

Edit - I love the trees, though.


----------

